# what are your biggest accomplishments in life so far?



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

-


----------



## DarkRoadNowhere (Aug 6, 2013)

Being a waste of space.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Haven't offed myself yet.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Weight loss, holding a job for more than 2 months and not killing myself yet.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

Graduated from college, even though there is no jobs in my field.


----------



## loudpipes (May 20, 2015)

Served in the Air Force as an Identification Technician and earned a Bachelor Degree in Criminal Justice.


----------



## Shari (Sep 9, 2014)

Promoted at my job, finishing college next semester with a 4.0 gpa, and finding my soul mate. Now I just need to get into med school, become a doctor, move out of my parents' house, and start a family .


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

JayDivision said:


> Weight loss, holding a job for more than 2 months and not killing myself yet.


Holy crap, congratulations on that weight lost. 109 lbs in less than a year that's quite the benchmark.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Maintaining the few strands of sanity I have left.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

loudpipes said:


> Served in the Air Force as an Identification Technician and earned a Bachelor Degree in Criminal Justice.


Those kinda sound like enjoyable occupations. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Shari said:


> Promoted at my job, finishing college next semester with a 4.0 gpa, and finding my soul mate. Now I just need to get into med school, become a doctor, move out of my parents' house, and start a family .


All at 21? Dang. You're far at a young age.

I'm 20 years old, havn't even went college yet, just started my first job 2 months ago, and have yet to get a gf. =p. And I still live with my parents.

Some of us are just late bloomers =p


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Car , job. High school graduate.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I have learned to play the piano decently and have learned to understand (but not speak) four foreign languages.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Getting paid to travel the world doing what I love.


----------



## loudpipes (May 20, 2015)

jfruedam said:


> Those kinda sound like enjoyable occupations. Am I right or wrong?


I enjoyed my job in the air force. I had to identify all aircraft entering the Southeastern United States, but it could be extremely stressful.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The only accomplishment is losing weight and getting in better shape.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was picking my nose once and I found this massive bogey.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

my girlfriend and soon to be degree that i probably wont use


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

I got to eat dinner with an Olympic gold medalist.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

A tweet of mine was read out on a massive radio station by famous people i love. That was just insane. I shall write it on my future grave stone.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I illustrated a children's book. Digital only. I'm now working on one that will be published as well as digital 


Nope. I'm not going to show you anything, so don't even ask.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

1)The fact I've held the same job for 10 years.
2) That I'm not dead. Regardless of circumstance.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm going to try to be positive for a change.

- Finished school, and with a solid GPA
- Learned, and mastered a skill, and earned accolades for myself and my high school. 
- I faced rejection from a guy, and turned it into motivation to lose 40 lbs...albeit in an unorthodox way, but whatever, I'm still proud, lol.
- I am sticking out my current job despite my anxiety, which is really all I can do to fight this strange affliction of pervasive self-doubt


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Being almost 28 and LITERALLY having had nothing to do with girls. Not even getting kissed on the cheek by one. 

How many 28 year olds have been to THAT level of "Forever Alone"? :crying:


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

To date, finishing college, getting a decent job, and recently...well everyone already knows.



BillDauterive said:


> Being almost 28 and LITERALLY having had nothing to do with girls. Not even getting kissed on the cheek by one.
> 
> How many 28 year olds have been to THAT level of "Forever Alone"? :crying:


Well, I guess "accomplishments" doesn't necessarily mean positive ones. And I actually think a lot of guys here have that.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Kanova said:


> Well, I guess "accomplishments" doesn't necessarily mean positive ones. And I actually think a lot of guys here have that.


Hahaha, sorry if I derailed the thread and got it rolling towards a negative mood. I'll bow out now. :frown2:


----------



## feel me now (Dec 9, 2014)

ravens said:


> The only accomplishment is losing weight and getting in better shape.


This I guess.

I don't consider it an accomplishment though.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I've managed to make many of the same mistakes repeatedly.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess just graduating college..

And meeting my favorite band and getting their autographs..

And when I was in a modeling business, I starred in two commercials... 

Too bad I'm too far gone now..


----------



## FoxLuvr72 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nothing come to think of it and I feel like a loser because of it. I'm 42 and never been in a relationship because of my extreme shyness, never had kids (I don't want any) and am unable to work so I'll never have a job. My former bullies from grade school and high school would probably be surprised or unsuprised that I'm still a loser like I was in my school days. Sometimes I wonder why I bother living when I have nothing going for me. I feel like I'm just taking up space.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I've gone up the local mountain _Cuernos de ******_ thrice with 2 common people, but in different groups.

I've gone in a night out/bar hopping spree with 3 veteran actors, 2 college classmates, and our college head all in one night.

I've gone on 2 _field trips/retreats_ with _the guys_.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

Was valedictorian of my high school class. Hoping that won't be my peak.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

Got my Master's degree and bought a house...not really that much, but pretty good for someone cursed with SA...


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> I illustrated a children's book. Digital only. I'm now working on one that will be published as well as digital


Ah cool, I want to write childrens book one day too. 

My biggest achievement I guess is my grades. I got pretty good scores at GCSE, A level, and managed to get a 1:1 in a module at uni this year (which the teachers have told us is difficult since first year isn't counted toward final grades but used as comparison of improvement to the final year. Getting about 70% is rare).


----------

